# jello flavored yogurt... a big hit!



## darbyfamily

I made yogurt on monday evening, let it 'gurt' in the pan in the oven all night, then divided it up yesterday into two bowls and stirred in some jello dissolved in just enough water for it to dissolve properly... orange for creamcicle flavor and strawberry ... 

I got 4 3/4 quarts for about 1.50 per quart and it was a big hit!

heres a picture of the yogurt going into the fridge


----------



## linn

I have done something very similar. I usually dissolve my jello in boiling water and put that in the blender, then add the yogurt and blend together. It makes a mighty tasty treat.


----------



## darbyfamily

the blender would probably ensure that I didnt end up with those white specks... but it still tasted great


----------



## blue gecko

Did it set up a little making a firmer yogurt?


----------



## Trixters_muse

I was going to make yogurt for the first time tomorrow, I think I will try this.

Thanks, and wish me luck!


----------



## mamajohnson

blue gecko said:


> Did it set up a little making a firmer yogurt?


I am wondering the same thing!
I like my yogurt firm.


----------



## nubiansinny

I just got a yogurt maker from someone on the barter board! should be here by the weekend. I can't wait to make some.Idin't know you could flavor it with jello!!! My kids will be in heaven:clap: How long will it stay good in the fridge?


----------



## Jan in CO

Not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I tried again this morning to make yogurt, and it's a dismal failure. NOT thick at all. What am I doing wrong? I heated the milk to 185, put in the plain yogurt starter, stirred it well, covered and wrapped the pan with a towel and left it in the oven with jsut the pilot light for heat for 8 hours. Oh, and I did put in half of a large package of jello, disolved in hot milk before I put the whole mess in the oven to incubate. Came out thin except for a few small clumps in the bottom. I've 'rebatched it, heated it up again to 185, stirred in more yogurt, and we'll see what happens. Maybe not warm enough to set for the 8 hours? Jan in Co


----------



## linn

Were you using raw milk instead of store milk? I would have let my milk cool to about 98 degrees before adding live culture yogurt. Don't add your jello until you have yogurt.


----------



## marusempai

Jan in CO, maybe the milk was too hot and killed your starter. I've always been told that over 110* will kill all the bacteria, so you get no yogurt. I always heat to 180*, hold for half an hour, cool to 100*, then add my starter, and it sets up fine in a cooler under the desk.

On another note, I just started my second batch of mixing the jello powder into the cultured milk then incubating, and it turns out just fine. I got some curds at the top, but I just mixed them in and the family ate if just fine. We are doing lemon this time, I am excited. :icecream: It is so nice and firm, and has a neat "slippery" texture from the jello in it.


----------



## Marilyn

I concur Jan, don't forget the cooldown. Once the milk hits 110, you can add your room temperature yogurt for starter.

Oh yeah, that's another possibility. If you are using yogurt for your starter, make sure that it has live cultures. It should be noted on the label.


----------



## Jan in CO

Yes, I was using fresh goat's milk for the yogurt. I heated it to 185, then turned off the heat, stirred in cold yogurt from the fridge that had live cultures in it. Sounds like I killed the cultures! I'll give it another go. Thanks, Jan in Co


----------



## darbyfamily

Ack... I had a long post typed up and hit send at the nearly precise moment all the revamp stuff started last week  so frustrating... 

I'll come back later and answer any questions...gotta run to the feed store for both piggies/animals and humans


----------



## Shawna

I was curious as to how much jello you use per quart. I tried about a TBSP ina pint jar of yogurt, but you could only very vaguely taste the jello flavor. Do you use a whole package per quart? 

This is such a great idea. I am going to make popsicles out of this flavored yogurt as well. 

Great idea!! :banana02:

Shawna


----------



## 3ravens

I used a pack for 2 quarts when I tried this the other day. It turned a bright neon pink and tasted pretty strawberryish.....strawberryfied.....strawberry flavored! Next time I'm going to use a pack for 6 or 7 cups, 'cause the whole 2 quarts didn't fit in the yogert maker. Also DD said it wasn't quite sweet enough, so will add a couple spoonfuls of honey. I'm still tweaking the recipe to suit our tastes, but it was good from the start!


----------



## Shawna

Thanks! I am going to make another batch of yogurt today and was wondering about the jello amounts so I could try it again.

Thanks for the info!!
Shawna


----------



## darbyfamily

my original recipe said to use 1 small box per quart (YIKES) seemed like a lot of sugar to add for homemade yogurt... its definitely cheaper than store bought flavored though and I doubt much more sugar than theirs has... but if you're doing it for 'health' sake, it may not be that great.. LOL


----------

